# BCS: Nikome drugom nije stalo do mene kao tebi



## Berna.

I'd like this phrase to be translated into English, I don't know what language it is, thanks for any help =)

Nikome drugom nije stalo do mene kao tebi, nedostajala si mi princezice mala


----------



## shawnee

I can't translate it fluently. Try a Serbian or Macedonian forum.


----------



## phosphore

No one else cares so much about me as you do, I have missed you, little princess.


----------



## Berna.

thank you so much Phosphore, can i learn what language it is as well?


----------



## doorman

Berna. said:


> thank you so much Phosphore, can i learn what language it is as well?



Pick one: Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  But from the way the sentence is constructed, I dare to say it's Croatian


----------



## Berna.

ahh Croatian, i never thought  Thanks


----------



## phosphore

Berna. said:


> thank you so much Phosphore, can i learn what language it is as well?


 
Don't mention it 

The sentence is in the language previously known as Serbo-Croatian, that has broke up since into four "independent languages", Serbian, Croatian, Bosnian and Montenegrin. Since this sentence would be exactly the same in all four "languages", I can't be any more precise.


----------



## Berna.

i didn't know this, very useful information


----------



## iobyo

doorman said:


> I dare to say it's Croatian



Purely out of curiosity... what makes you think it was said by a Croatian speaker?


----------



## Duya

iobyo said:


> Purely out of curiosity... what makes you think it was said by a Croatian speaker?



If I may answer instead of phosphore doorman, I suppose it's usage of long form "nikome" instead of short "nikom". However -- according to my sense and a quick Google search -- it is just a mild _tendency _in Croatia to use "nikome" (64500 .hr : 17600 .rs ghits) rather than "nikom" (29200 .hr : 101000 .rs), not a definitely distinguishing feature.

There's also the third form, "nikomu", which is decisively Croatian, but sounds bookish and archaic (3650 .hr : 90 .rs hits).


----------



## doorman

Duya said:


> If I may answer instead of phosphore, I suppose it's usage of long form "nikome" instead of short "nikom". However -- according to my sense and a quick Google search -- it is just a mild _tendency _in Croatia to use "nikome" (64500 .hr : 17600 .rs ghits) rather than "nikom" (29200 .hr : 101000 .rs), not a definitely distinguishing feature.


It was me who dared to say  And, yes, you're right. If it was written "nikom", I couldn't take a guess, but somehow "nikome" _leans_ more towards Croatian (although in colloquial speech, we use the shorter form very often).


----------

